# Fishing tip # 639 ---Fishing with GULP



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

A guy gave me this tip while I was working for Berkley. If I remember correctly, Kyle and I were at Howells in Panama City. I don't use this tip a lot but it is a valid and handy tip that some find useful.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 639<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">KEEP GULP FROM DRYING OUT<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you are a [/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City><st1lace><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Berkley[/B]</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> GULP user, here is a tip that eliminatesa major problem with GULP. If you keep GULP out of the package and not in the water, it hardens to the point that it isdifficult to remove from the hook. Running a couple of miles is often enough time to ruin the bait. [/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Take a sandwich sized Zip-Loc bag and cut and seal a 2" length of the bag with your bag sealer. This makes a 2" deep Zip-Loc bag perfect for sealing up your GULP bait to keep it from drying out between fishing spots. Leave the GULP on your line and zip the bag closed around your line and lure.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

and for those of us w/o a bag sealer....a lighter works just as well!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They make "snack bags" that are about that size.

Good for Oreo cookies AND marijuana. Not in the same bag kids, you'll want to keep those separate.

I kid. Drugs are bad (unless you're sharing).


----------

